# The Big Load



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

This came by our store yesterday. It is the 3rd move so far. Its the first I've seen. They are parts for the Marathon Oil Refinery in Robinson, IL The first piece is 199ft long 776,000 Lbs The second piece is 125ft long 500,000 Lbs. There is 1 more load coming in 2 weeks. I'll get pics of it if I'm here. They say its not as heavy, but its alot longer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Robby, are you sure that is not the new Aristo "super-duper" receiver? I heard there was one being made that handled 10,000 amps so you can connect EVERY locomotive up to it at the same time?

Apparently it comes with a contract for a lifetime supply of batteries, just pay S&H of $99 each....


OK OK, just having fun, no one have a conniption fit!









GReg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

is the truck behind a "helper"?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that's quite a load! Must be a real chore just figuring out the route for transport.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad the road is straight...

George, the rear truck is for pushing....pulling (stopping)....and helping turn the rear "truck" under the load. Here's an example on how they turn a load.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.roadtransport.com/blogs/big-lorry-blog/Schwertransport%252520%2834%29%255B1%255D.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.roadtransport.com/blogs/big-lorry-blog/2009/09/interesting-the-photos-rather.html&h=336&w=448&sz=160&tbnid=J0opLdh2ftOpwM:&tbnh=95&tbnw=127&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dheavy%2Bload%2Btrailer&hl=en&usg=__rLHniMhFBJs94vkoo0_Vc_TiMcg=&sa=X&ei=7UEJTMLeKJXcM-2uvdgP&ved=0CEQQ9QEwCQ


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

The load is 22ft tall. I watched it go around a corner. The wheels on the trailer are independant of each other and all can turn. There is a separate engine on each end of the trailer to run the hydraulics. And an operator on each end to turn it. There are about 25 utilities trucks running with it. They have to take down traffic lights. Push up wires. I heard the total cost of the 4 moves is 3.7 million dollars. They come up the Ohio river on a barge then offloaded at Shawnee Town, IL and travel about 175 miles to the Marathon Refinery.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the main refining tower...


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Several years ago there was a large tower of some sort being hauled out to the US Gypsum plant in the desert at Plaster City, from somewhere north of San Diego. They had worked out the route with CalTrans, and had a Highway Patrol car leading the way. Came to the place where the 163 freeway splits off from the 15. They were supposed to take the 15, but for some reason the CHP car took the 163, and the truck driver followed right along. Ended up taking a big chunk out of the first overpass they came to.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob 
can you order me one??


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

This piece came by today. It is 253 ft long heading to the Marathon Refinery










It looks like a rocket










I'm not sure of the 2nd item.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Is that available in U.P. or BNSF?????????????? Free shipping too of course right?????? Hah LOL Regal 

Actually I first thought it was one of Greg's cigar's whooops me bad!! Hah


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I wonder why they can't make it in shorter segments and assemble them onsite?


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

My thoughts also. Would have made it a lot simpler and cheaper but less newsworthy. 
But there is a reason they couldn't, just don't know what it is, 

Dale


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Locally we have a company that build HUGE compressors for the Oil and Natural Gas industry. I worked there briefly and some of teh photos they ahd were amazing. Think the smallest compressor they make in the back of a full size pickup truck and then that truck parked inside the housing for the largest "stock" compressor. They had photos of a recent shipment of a compressor on a rig with two tractors like that pictured. Not as long but as heavy or heavier. They pretty regularly ship stuff on large rigs similar to that though! Not so much on trains although they do have a rail spur and can load and ship by rail they rarely do. I've got old photos, from the WW2 war effort I believe, when they were servicing locos for the PRR in the foundry there. 

Chas


----------

